# Working Golden Retriever Information ...



## k8nkane (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi all. 

This is my first post here; I was directed to this forum from a friend on another forum (featuring pit bulls--that's my boy Kane in my avatar).

I have a new job with a pest control company that, as part of their services, uses dogs to sniff out bed bugs. I will be handling a female golden retriever who is a little under 2 years old, I believe, and named Aggie. No, nothing cool like Agatha Christie, but instead "Agent 99". :doh:, but the company named her, so I can't do anything about it. I'll just have to wallow in my jealousy of my friend L, the other dog handler for the company, who has a male golden named MAGNUM.

Anyways, I haven't actually met Aggie yet, as both her and I are still going through training (her with the bed bugs and me with general technician things and state certification). I won't start handling and training with her until November 1st.

But, from what everyone else has said, including L, Aggie is very sweet, mellow, and tends to be more people-oriented than the other dog Magnum, who lives for his ball and is the typical adolescent, rough-housing boy-dog. L wasn't actually sure if Aggie would make the cut into the training program because the (outside) trainer who selected Aggie has more experience selecting for therapy and service-related dogs--L didn't think Aggie had the right drive. So, I'm already gearing up for a dog who might need different tactics and motivation than a "normal" working dog (ie, I might have to build her drive up for a tug toy or ball; I might rely more on praise than a toy, etcetc).

Anyways, rambling on here. I was wondering if anyone had any tips for me, whether in a general sense of "this is how most goldens are" or in a specific sense of "this is how to work with a dog with drive".

I have some experience training dogs, mostly my own dingbat pibble boy, who is food-motivated and highly toy-driven, but I have absolutely ZERO experience with goldens.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't think of anything better than getting to work all day with a Golden. You are going to love it! And welcome to the board.


----------



## k8nkane (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks! I'm really looking forward to this. I've been looking for a dog-related job for a long time and I feel like my dreams have come true. I really am super-excited to have this chance to work with dogs, and Aggie specifically. 

And I think Kane's friend, JD (neighbor's golden), will appreciate having yet ANOTHER dog to play with, haha.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

As far as nosework (I think that's what it's called), I would think that most goldens would be awesome... if you start very early in encouraging them to use their noses. And also if they are sniffers to begin with. 

But then I'm sure that's why she's getting this job with you.  

My real reason for posting is I love the name Agent 99. I'm a sucker for watching the old show every time I head over to the gym on my luncbreak.  

Though I would probably call the dog "99" instead of Aggie.


----------



## k8nkane (Sep 23, 2011)

Megora said:


> As far as nosework (I think that's what it's called), I would think that most goldens would be awesome... if you start very early in encouraging them to use their noses. And also if they are sniffers to begin with.
> 
> But then I'm sure that's why she's getting this job with you.
> 
> ...


Nose-work is more general tracking and scenting of items. She's been trained (and still is being trained) to alert to the specific scent of bed bugs by sitting down. So, she's already got the sniffer and the drive to use it, like you said. 

I'm not sure if I'll actually call her Aggie or not, lol. Kane has quite a few nicknames that I use and I'm sure it'll be no different with Aggie.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! We are just starting in nosework with our boy. We also do tracking. When Cosmo was really little I remember inquiring on this board about potentially using him as a bed-bug dog but apparently it's a difficult industry to get into with dogs. I'm very jealous of you!

He is a nutcase though, as are most working Goldens, as I recently learned when I complained that my boy is a little too much dog for me sometimes. 

Goldens are players by nature and I find that they work best when they are motivated in a fun way. Pretty much everything is a game to them, it can be a serious game, but still a game.

I have worked with Seeing Eye dogs as well and they were pretty different from my boy now - pretty much the opposite. I'll be interested to see how the girl you're getting will be as a sniffing dog.

What specific questions do you have?


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Glad to see you joined, there are great people here with alot of experience with goldens


----------



## k8nkane (Sep 23, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> Welcome! We are just starting in nosework with our boy. We also do tracking. When Cosmo was really little I remember inquiring on this board about potentially using him as a bed-bug dog but apparently it's a difficult industry to get into with dogs. I'm very jealous of you!
> 
> He is a nutcase though, as are most working Goldens, as I recently learned when I complained that my boy is a little too much dog for me sometimes.
> 
> ...



It sounds like I should be just fine then, if goldens tend to turn things into games, because that's exactly like my boy Kane. He's best motivated by, well, his chuck-it ball really, lol, BUT if I don't have it, it's easiest to get him motivated by having fun and making a game out of something. He's one of those dogs that can get excited about anything if you do it right. I've successfully recalled him to me by acting like a dead blade of grass I'd plucked off the side of the trail was the BEST THING EVER and WHY WOULDN'T YOU WANT TO COME PLAY WITH IT PUPPERS. lol. ::bowl:

I'll start with a couple general questions, sort of ...

If there were 5 things you wish people knew about goldens, in general, what would they be? What myths would you like to dispel about the breed?

What have your experiences been with the breed?


----------

